# Warmachine: Wrath



## HelbrechtBT (Oct 28, 2008)

So i just saw this up on BOLS.
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/12/warmachine-news-wrath-image-breaks.html
Looks interesting, but i was wondering if vehicles are the right thing for Warmachine. On the one hand they may add a new dynamic to the game. One the other it may just be a gimmick that adds nothing but complexty to the game so...What do you think?


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

If the models are particularly nice, it might be the thing that finally persuades me to WarMachine a go...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Looks interesting for sure. Yet more incentive to do some work on my small Cygnar army.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

This is just another sign of the inevitable movement from skirmish game to full scale war-game. First they move to plastic and now this? I smell expansion.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Gee.. Tanks in Warmachine.... Yup, defiantely trying to expand their game from a skirmish format to a full out battle system to try and compete more with GW.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Warmachine Cryx Wraith Engine concept art

Today’s Privateer Press Insider has more details of the Wrath War Engines for Warmachine as well as the concept art for the Cryx Wraith Engine.

http://privateerpress.com/community/privat...sider-1-04-2011

The previous Privateer Press Insider has a photo of a painted sample of the Warmachine Khador Gun Carriage as the first part of a week long look at the new War Engines that will be included in the Wrath expansion for Warmachine.

http://privateerpress.com/community/privat...sider-1-03-2011


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Wraith, your links are broken mate. Heres a picture of the Khador Gun Carriage for anyone who's interested. It actually looks quite good and I must admit it's tempting to start Warmachine because of it. However I've got to many 40k armies that I'm working on and more that I plan on collecting once I'm done with my current projects, plus my brother has talked me into collecting and playing War of the Ring with him. Anyway here's the pic


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Depending on the size/style of the model that Wraith Engine could be a Talos with a little work.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Depending on the size/style of the model that Wraith Engine could be a Talos with a little work.


Well it is for a 120mm base, so there's a fair chance it will be too big. Of course, you may just want to grab it anyway


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Theres hoping they'll explain how those two horses can pull all that plus that heavy barding. And it looks a little odd too, its more like a fat Khador warjack pulled by horses rather than an armoured battle carriage.

Then again, I'm kind of enthusiastic because this means giant flamethrowers on wheels for Menoth. :grin:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

You're assuming those are horses and not four-legged horse shaped 'jacks.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Menoth one is pulled by one MAN. (Probably Order of the Fist, but still...)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> Theres hoping they'll explain how those two horses can pull all that plus that heavy barding.


Are you kidding? Both the barding and the wagon itself will be steam powered lol. Which is still not nearly as cool as running on the souls of the dead


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Creon said:


> You're assuming those are horses and not four-legged horse shaped 'jacks.


I didn't think of that. :shok:


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Im more interested in what they come up with for Hordes....those are going to be some BIG ass beasts if they arent all just some form of crazy altar


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i think the horses look great but the carriage looks like it was a Friday afternoon went to the pub at lunch project, for something that large i would expect more detail and elaborate


----------

